# Fave TV Show and Movie Themes/Soundtracks??



## IbanezDaemon (Oct 16, 2014)

As per the title post your fave TV and Movie Themes/Soundtracks:

Some of mine:


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Oct 16, 2014)

Pulp Fiction


----------



## MFB (Oct 16, 2014)

Conan the Barbarian > *


----------



## MBMoreno (Oct 16, 2014)

double post


----------



## MBMoreno (Oct 16, 2014)

Nothing beats this


----------



## Leuchty (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## TRENCHLORD (Oct 16, 2014)

When I'm feel'n 80's-ish nothing beats the Vision Quest soundtrack, or movie for that matter. Luckily I'm hardly ever in an 80's mood.


----------



## BornToLooze (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Xaios (Oct 17, 2014)

I'm a sucker for most Star Trek music starting from the movies and forward. The opening theme from Seasons 1-3 of Star Trek: Deep Space Nine is my favorite opening theme for a TV show. Then a bunch of the Star Trek movies have just fantastic soundtracks. Especially notable are the soundtracks from The Motion Picture, Wrath of Khan, The Undiscovered Country and First Contact.


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Oct 17, 2014)




----------



## Winspear (Oct 18, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_D0ZQPqeJkk
/Thread

(Why do my video posts never embed anymore?)


----------



## Rosal76 (Oct 18, 2014)

Really cool/relaxing song considering what happened in the movie.


----------



## Anchang-Style (Oct 18, 2014)

Daft Punk - Derezzed from the Tron legacy Soundtrack (Movie sucked but Daft Punk were awesome)


----------



## wankerness (Oct 18, 2014)

I always thought Return of the Jedi and Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade were by far John Williams' best of each series. They have all the highlights of the earlier stuff along with a lot of really awesome new stuff. The tank music from Last Crusade is one of the best action scene scores EVER! (also, not on youtube)  And Return of the Jedi had all that awesome stuff like "Into the Trap:"



Or the "Luke and Leia" music! One of the very best things from the complete soundtrack was the unused version of the Sail Barge music: (fast forward like 2 minutes in) 

https://open.spotify.com/track/4wgchSKb2vQ2WTRRdPwEVf

I love it so much, it was used as soundtrack music in Rebel Assault II and got me addicted. Haha. The other thing that game used that I never noticed in the movies was the music from Empire Strikes Back when they're running away from the Star Destroyer and find the giant worm hole.

I can't post youtube links to most of the good stuff cause almost every single version of any Williams score on youtube is muted due to copyright violations. Hell yeah. 

I'm a gigantic soundtrack nerd, though. I love all kinds of oldschool soundtracks like Seventh Voyage and Golden Voyage of Sinbad, Blood on Satan's Claw, some of the old James Bond movies, etc. Some of the Bond movies had amazing soundtracks which rarely get referenced cause the movies are so silly. Ex, Moonraker's love theme:



And probably the best in the series, the score to On Her Majesty's Secret Service:



I love all kinds of John Barry scores, the massive string arpeggios behind gorgeous melodies just never get old. King Kong 76 and Out of Africa in particular are lovely. Some of his other stuff like The Black Hole, Dances with Wolves, etc is also pretty awesome.

Ennio Morricone is another huge name obviously, the Cinema Paradiso themes and The Great Silence are my favorite scores by him, but he's got plenty of classics. The Good the Bad and the Ugly is obviously the most famous (you hear that main theme quoted in EVERYTHING), and is awesome. "Gabriel's Oboe" from "The Mission" is another really popular one.

But yeah, Cinema Paradiso, jesus!



The Great Silence (it's a really, really dark western set in winter the mountains of Utah, the soundtrack has a great desolate feel that matches it perfectly):


----------



## Pweaks (Oct 18, 2014)




----------



## liamh (Oct 18, 2014)

4:50 onwards is just so ....ing emotional
This soundtrack is unbelievably good, my favourite of all time without a doubt. 
One of my favourite films as well


----------



## MFB (Oct 18, 2014)

Since Conan took my nomination for best movie soundtrack, I should note that Twin Peaks has recently stolen a place in my heart with it's theme


----------



## wankerness (Oct 18, 2014)

That show has a good main theme, but too bad the actual episodes tend to just be scored with the same crappy synth music over and over again until you can't take it anymore! Especially the bulk of the above-posted "Laura's Theme" with its one minute intro of three silly "mysterious" synth chords. Gack. I really don't like that show's music, which is weird, cause the scores to Blue Velvet and Mulholland Dr are really good.


----------



## Xaios (Oct 18, 2014)

Some of the aforementioned Star Trek music:

Theme from Star Trek: Deep Space Nine (seasons 1-3). Dat trumpet...


"The Enterprise" theme from Star Trek: The Motion Picture. 3:14 gives me goosebumps.


"Enterprise Clears Moorings" from Star Trek II: The Wrath of Khan. The part starting at 1:35 is just awesome.


"Genesis Countdown", also from Star Trek II. The part from 5:34 onward is not only quite moving, but features great use of a chromatic scale.


"Overture" from the Star Trek VI: The Undiscovered Country. One of the darkest pieces of music from Trekdom.


"Main Title" from Star Trek: First Contact. The soundtrack of this movie has this heroic quality to it, and the title music is just lovely.


----------



## BornToLooze (Oct 18, 2014)




----------



## Duosphere (Oct 19, 2014)




----------



## thesnowdog (Oct 19, 2014)

Tonight Is What It Means to Be Young - Streets of Fire



Nowhere Fast - Streets of Fire


----------



## Explorer (Oct 20, 2014)

Holy crap! We were just watching Streets of Fire! I love that Dan Hartman song, Dream About You, and when that song come on, it was a case of, "Oh my god, that's the song you sang to me that night on guitar! I love that song!"



I've used this song as an example for students regarding great structure and variation in songwriting. And, when you sing it for a loved one when one of you is on or going on a trip, it's a pretty powerful statement.

Hartman also wrote Free Ride, from the Edgar Winter Group. 

I own a lot of soundtracks. I often toss in Meet Joe Black.

The tightness of your skin and the taste of dust in your mouth from the Sirocco are two sense memories triggered by the soundtrack to The Fifth Element, by Eric Serra.



I love quite a bit of music from Yoko Kanno, the person behind the soundtracks to shows like Ghost in the Shell: Stand Alone Complex...



...and the 2nd Gig...



...and Cowboy Bebop. 



It doesn't hurt that Kanno has a beautiful woman like Origa singing in Russian. Those who speak more than one language know that there is a slightly different mindset you shift to when changing languages, and the sound of Russian brings back many happy memories. 

(Funny... I hadn't really thought through how much my music tastes are sometimes about remembering places and times....)


----------



## Duosphere (Oct 20, 2014)

Explorer said:


> Holy crap! We were just watching Streets of Fire! I love that Dan Hartman song, Dream About You, and when that song come on, it was a case of, "Oh my god, that's the song you sang to me that night on guitar! I love that song!"




I love it too, I played that song over a hundred times with my pop rock cover band, we play pop rock songs from the 80's and 90's, a lot of those songs are in movies.Power Of Love(Back To The Future) is always a bliss, everybody sing and dance along.


----------



## Varcolac (Oct 27, 2014)

Explorer said:


> Yoko Kanno





Space dogfights on Mars to the tune of funky saxophone solos. The music starts at around 1:15. Yoko Kanno is rather awesome indeed based on Cowboy Bebop alone.

Speaking of saxophone,



Major feelings from that tune. 

Apart from Kanno, here's some TV themes/soundtracks that I like.


Cheesy, yes. Subtle, no. Awesome, yes. 


Haven't really seen a credits sequence from this show, but the score's usually making the right noises in the right places. Bear McCreary. 


Obviously.


SINGING. DRUMS. DONE. Bear McCreary is lazy.

And some movies.


Love Gladiator to pieces. Soundtrack is a big part of that love.

Also everything that John Williams has done, mainly Indiana Jones, Jurassic Park and Star Wars.


----------



## wankerness (Oct 28, 2014)

Cowboy Bebop did have good music alright.

Buffy has about the most annoying theme song I've ever heard, when rewatching it a couple months ago I bought the DVDs just so I could hit forward skip whenever the credit sequence started, unlike on netflix  That distorted guitar tone belongs on a Burzum album. The Angel theme song is at least 500x better!

The music during episodes is also pretty bad most of the time, especially whenever they showcase some crummy band at the bar in the first few seasons, though I like the musical episode in season 6. The buffy/angel romance music through season 2 (it's called "close your eyes" if you search youtube) is particularly egregious, it just took an incredibly famous love theme (from Cinema Paradiso) and chopped out 2/3 of the notes to disguise it. 

The X-Files had some great music on a lot of episodes, though the 90s synth tones do get bad sometimes, haha. It's very atmospheric stuff.


----------

